# Nightsaver timing



## Brooklyn (6 Jan 2011)

My three storage heaters don't run according to the Nightsaver schedule. Instead of going on at 11pm and switching off at 8am they run from about midnight to 8.30.    

I was going to say something to the management company about this (I'm in an apartment) but I haven't bothered as I reckon it balances itself out cost-wise and the thirty minutes less of heat storage probably doesn't make an appreciable difference to the temp in here.    

But now I'm wondering if this might mean my whole Nightsaver meter is off. For example if I put on one of the ordinary electric heaters at 11.15pm am I going to be charged the ordinary Daytime rate for it? Or is this likely to be purely an issue for the storage heaters?    

Thanks for any assistance... still trying to get my head around this whole system


----------



## markpb (6 Jan 2011)

I think this was brought up in another thread - you'll need to get ESB to fix the clock in your fuse box. I'm not sure how it affects your charges.

BTW It's nothing to do with the management company because it's internal to your apartment.


----------



## jellyjelly (6 Jan 2011)

Hey

What make are you storage heaters? Is the control on the top with two knobs one for input and output? I have instructions on how mine work I could pm you.

I know that storage heaters have the timer inside and is set when first installed, how do you know that they are not charging at the right time?

Regards

Jelly jelly


----------



## Brooklyn (7 Jan 2011)

markpb said:


> I think this was brought up in another thread - you'll need to get ESB to fix the clock in your fuse box. I'm not sure how it affects your charges.
> 
> BTW It's nothing to do with the management company because it's internal to your apartment.



I thought I saw in another thread that it was at the meters?


----------



## Brooklyn (7 Jan 2011)

jellyjelly said:


> What make are you storage heaters? Is the control on the top with two knobs one for input and output? I have instructions on how mine work I could pm you.
> 
> I know that storage heaters have the timer inside and is set when first installed, how do you know that they are not charging at the right time?



They're Dimplex Duoheat. They don't have an output knob (one of the many reasons I hate them).

There are two switches on the wall. One of them is always illuminated and the other one illuminates when they're charging.


----------



## elcato (7 Jan 2011)

For what it's worth the entire block has just one night time heater in the apartments I am in. I think you should just call the ESB direct and ask them to reset it.


----------



## Brooklyn (8 Jan 2011)

Thanks, one more stupid question, I've switched to Bord Gáis. Is it them I need to contact or would ESB still control the timing?


----------



## ryan-neil (11 Jan 2011)

Brooklyn said:


> They're Dimplex Duoheat. They don't have an output knob (one of the many reasons I hate them).
> 
> There are two switches on the wall. One of them is always illuminated and the other one illuminates when they're charging.


 
True they don't have an output know but I assume you know how to set the input level. Dueoheat are a sealed unit designed to maintain a background temp at all times rather than a traditional heater from which you release the heat when ready, slow and steady wins the race. Re your time clock, there is no reason to have it corrected, only when your timeclock switches over will the second line (night rate) line of your meter clock up units, and only then will your heaters charge. It's much of a muchness really. That's why some people open there clocks and change the time so it switches them onto night rate during the day. ESB networks from what I see do not correct the clocks for daytime saving, at least mine has not been in the four years at my current address. and anything to do with meters etc is always ESB Networks. But you call your provider i.e. BG who will send them out.


----------



## Brooklyn (12 Jan 2011)

ryan-neil said:


> Dueoheat are a sealed unit designed to maintain a background temp at all times rather than a traditional heater from which you release the heat when ready



It doesn't maintain a background temp at all times, though. It's much warmer when I get up in the morning than it is when I come home at night (I work late and having evening classes some nights, so I get home fairly late).  And yes I do know how to adjust the input and I have it turned up as far as it can go.  I really can't understand why they wouldn't at least give you an option to control the output. 



> Re your time clock, there is no reason to have it corrected, only when your timeclock switches over will the second line (night rate) line of your meter clock up units, and only then will your heaters charge. It's much of a muchness really.


Well it is much of a muchness if I'm running electricity guzzling things like the dryer during a time when I'm supposed to be getting nightsaver rates but in fact I'm being charged at the day rate... that's what I was trying to figure out.



> But you call your provider i.e. BG who will send them out.


Will do thanks.


----------



## ryan-neil (12 Jan 2011)

Simply put, in a duoheat unit there is no flap to open to "release" the heat so it it has no output, its a sealed unit. If the input is set to max and the place is cold then your heaters are undersized. To give you an idea. I have two 500n Duoheats in a 7m x 7m sitting room, fireplace and three large windows with blinds only. When it was -12 outside my room was still 21c in the mornings. So you have excessive heat loss somewhere or the heater is too small. If you have the ability ensure you have 300mm of insulation above the room.

Re your timeclock a quick check of it will tell you when your on the night rate, as I said even I had to figure out for myself they never change it for summer/winter time but as your heaters are one of your largest consumers of electricity at least here you are not loosing out. You don't mention the model of heater but it would be very easy to upgrade to a 500n duoheat if you have smaller one. Also another option would be to install a panel heater with a timer built in to boost the heat level. Either way your options are more heat into the room or reduce the heat loss of the room until the heater is the correct sixe for the level of heat loss.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brooklyn (13 Jan 2011)

ryan-neil said:


> If the input is set to max and the place is cold then your heaters are undersized.



It's not "cold", I'm sure someone who grew up in Ireland would find it fine or even too warm.  But it's only during the day that it's as warm as _I'm_ accustomed to.  And I'm not around during the day. That's why I'd like to be able to control it myself.



> Re your timeclock a quick check of it will tell you when your on the night rate


OK but where do I check the timeclock? 



> You don't mention the model of heater but it would be very easy to upgrade to a 500n duoheat if you have smaller one.



I don't know but they're pretty big. The thing is I don't want more heat during the day - especially early in the morning, because I work out in the morning. That's another reason I'd like to have an output... so I could turn it off while I'm working out! If I ever do have to replace these I'm not going to just get another version of the same thing!

Anyway thanks for your help.


----------



## ryan-neil (13 Jan 2011)

If you live in an apartment, there should be a bank of meters there and your time clock will be with your meter. It may also be a communal time clock but it will be in the same location. 

Per the duoheat. It is the same height x width roughly its a 300n, its its twice the width x height then its a 500n. 

As i said, its a differance of methodogies. The Duoheat works on the basis that the place is always roughly 17c and you only have to boost to 21c rather than opening the flap in a regular heater and boosting from cold. 

In your case, if you are getting home late it may be more economic to purchase a panel heater. A 500n stores 18kw or 18 units of electricity at night rate. You could run a 2kw panel heater for 4.5 hours after work at the day rate but don't forget about the thermal capacity of your walls, in my place three of my sitting room walls are solid with render, as such when they are cold it takes longer to heat the place as the walls themselves act as a sort of thermal storage also and even when the heating is off they emit that heat back into the room once the room air has cooled. 

Really this is the same debate of as just turning your gas heating on when you get home to heat a cold house vs leaving it at a low level always.


----------

